# MTD -Powermore Engine



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

I am getting ready to sell a blower with the 277cc powermore engine. It runs beautifully for about 2 minutes then it stops. I put a new needle and float, emulsion tube and jet. I cleaned out the tank and checked the fuel filter. In the summer when I changed the oil I had it running about 10 min to get the oil warm, no problem. Any advice??


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

How does it stop? As if it's running out of fuel, dying gradually? Or as if you turned the key off, dying completely all at once? 

If it's gradual, I'd try loosening the gas cap, and trying it again. If the cap vent is plugged, it won't let air into the tank, as the fuel level drops. Which then starves the carb. If you got lucky, this is a simple and fairly cheap fix. 

Will it restart after it dies?


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

Sometimes sputters,sometimes sudden. I downloaded a MTD Powermore service manual and it said to test the gas cap.Which I did . I made a New Years Resolution- No more Chinese engines. I picked up a nice 5HP MTD with a Tecumseh engine .Carb had a little water and gel, nice clean-its purring like a kitten.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Just for my understanding/curiosity, how did you check the gas cap? 

Do you have an inline spark tester? That would show if you're losing spark as it dies. 

Otherwise, what if you add choke as it starts to die, will that help it run even a few seconds longer? If so, likely fuel-related. You can also give it a quick spray of something flammable into the carb, as it starts to die. If it keeps running, it's definitely fuel. 

You might try replacing the spark plug, on the off-chance there's something going wrong with it as it heats up. I'd definitely replace it if it's a no-name plug, it's cheap to try. 

If it's not spark, and not fuel, then I suppose it's possible the valve clearances are way too-small, and you're losing compression as the engine heats up.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

Simple it said to suck should have no resistance and blow could have a little. I will check with spark tester tomorrow, I replaced plug with a NGK. I can take a peak at the valve clearance. But when it stalls sometimes take 5-6 tries the next time fires right up. I'm using non-ethanol premium with a stabilizer and a good shot of Seafoam in it hoping it will clear something I missed.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

gregg said:


> Sometimes sputters,sometimes sudden. I downloaded a MTD Powermore service manual and it said to test the gas cap.Which I did . I made a New Years Resolution- No more Chinese engines. I picked up a nice 5HP MTD with a Tecumseh engine .Carb had a little water and gel, nice clean-its purring like a kitten.



I wouldn't sell the Powermore short. I have one, and the thing really purrs. It starts first pull almost every time, and when it hits deep snow, the governor kicks in, and the engine turns into a beast. When you get it running right, you'll love it, or the next owner will ! Mine is the 208 cc, and I think it is rated for 6.5 hp, but it seems like much more. I wish the rest of the MTD engineering was as good as the engine.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Does the cord feel easier to pull after it stalls, when trying to re-start it?

For the cap, just to rule out out entirely, I'd try loosening it. Or remove it, put a plastic bag over the tank's opening, secure it with a rubber band, and poke some holes in the bag for vents. See if anything changes. At a minimum, after it dies, loosen the cap. Listen carefully for a small "whoosh" of air entering the tank as the cap loosens. If there's air suddenly flowing, then the cap is not venting properly. 

Even if the actual cause was still unclear, we should at least be able to narrow it down to fuel, spark, or compression.


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

I tried it with the gas cap loose. Last Saturday I spent about 3 hrs removing all the shrouds to clean the carb and fuel filter. Then the carb kit today. Im thinking of keeping it as a trophy of failure.


----------



## arienskids (Jan 26, 2018)

RIT333 said:


> I wouldn't sell the Powermore short. I have one, and the thing really purrs. It starts first pull almost every time, and when it hits deep snow, the governor kicks in, and the engine turns into a beast. When you get it running right, you'll love it, or the next owner will ! Mine is the 208 cc, and I think it is rated for 6.5 hp, but it seems like much more. I wish the rest of the MTD engineering was as good as the engine.


the powermores are actually good engines, only thing i dont like about them is how they bury everything under shrouding. i wouyld try running it with the gas cap off or like others have mentioned with a cheap spark tester


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

pretty sure they use the same type of engines on toro machines just with their own brand name on it. i got a 208cc one sitting in storage still runs like new even after sitting in storage for 2 years while i keep trying to find a machine i like enough that it will swap onto. i would also recommend checking spark if you got a tester 

personally if the 5hp machine you picked up is nice enough you should probably just flip it unless you really think it will do the job. i have personally found those 5hp engines wimpy. they try their hardest and are hard to make stall but the harder you work them the shorter the distance the snow is thrown. i would take a Chinese engine over the Tecumseh engine. you can even find them used cheap on stuff like pressure washers. picked up a pressure washer with 6hp honda for $75 this summer.


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

If the gas cap vent isn't the issue, I'd start looking at the coil. Once it warms up, it may have an open, thus as suggested, when it quits, check for spark immediately, before it cools down.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

#2 on the coil.....just has a 7 hp Tec that was acting like that....


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

UPDATE-The valves were a little tight. It is running a lot longer than it was and is easier to start when it stalls. I made a pass down the driveway and back 250ft ,it hit a couple of rough patches but cleared up.It has compression after it stalls,and starts alot easier than it did. I lent the buyer a 24"MTD with a 5hp Tecumseh until I get the Powermore sorted out. I have a new carb and awaiting the fuel filter. I will double check the gas cap tomorrow. Thanks guys for all the advice.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

I can appreciate the being ticked off. Hugely frustrating. You can dump it or go through it all one item at a time as your are doing.


Sounds like you have (had) multiple issues. My wife had a BMW (long story) cycle that would not idle for ****. I finally took the time to start at the valves and resolved to go through it all. The valves were way too tight and it had been serviced by BMW a number of times before she got it used, amazing, she got a great price on it but you don't get what you paid for sometimes. 


Any engine other than Honda (and even them) is now made in China


Even Yamaha is bring in Chinese made machines.


Any good mfg will spec the engine or its made in their factory. As much angst as I have with China if the mfg does it right, it can be really good stuff (if not it can be pure junk).


Ariens is Chinese made to their spec


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

Powermore 179 cc 5.5 HP here. Modded the hec out it. Had some trouble starting it this year as I followed the manuals suggestion to store with treated fuel. A mistake I won't be doing again. Finally got it started after a lot of tinkering. Ran the rest of the fuel out and poured some carb cleaner through it. Runs like a top now. Liked it so well I bought another one as a backup. Good luck, Hope you get it running.


----------



## SimplicitySolid22 (Nov 18, 2018)

If you are in Canada why would you go down to a 5.5hp engine???? Would think you would need more beef????
No offense meant...just seems light for the snow you guys get I would think????


----------



## gregg (Nov 23, 2012)

UPDATE- Good news got it running for about an hour, 30 min with a helping of Seafoam. It is on the truck to be dropped off this evening. Bad news -the buyers want me to service it yearly. It was a combination of valves a little tight and non ethanol gas that had phase-guard 4 in it. It has reg fuel now with 10% shine in it. The 5HP Tecumseh is for my wife to do the EOD as I snowplow for the county and I can get off the road.


----------

